# Beztēma >  Ūdeņraža ģenerators

## Tārps

Vai kāds ir jau iegādājies un uzstādījis savā automašīnā " Ūdeņraža ģeneratora komplekti vieglajām automašīnām - degvielas ekonomija līdz 35%!" ?
Ja jā, tad kā ir? Kādi pričindāļi vajadzīgi un cik tas maksā?

----------


## osscar

kārtējais degvielas vadu magnētu analogs  ::  ko ta tik maz - 35% ? citas lapas ar to pašu sola 60% ekonomiju. praktiski degvielas tanku bankrots draud, dartbavietas samazināsies...

----------


## Didzis

Osscar, Tu neseko tehnikas progresam līdzi. Jau krievulaikos visādas figņas bija aprakstītas žurnālos, bet toreiz tās parasti deva ap 10% degvielas ekonomiju. Ja visas tos sūdus autiņā uzliktu vienlaicīgi, tad vispār benzīnu nevajadzētu. Tagad tehnikas progres un ar vienu štrunta iekārtu uzreiz 35%, bet nekas nav mainījie- kā viss tas bija muļķības, tā arī paliek. Domāts tas viss cilvēkiem, kuri fizikas stundas skolā bastoja. Vienvārdsakot- tīrs lphatrons.

----------


## RudeWolf

> Jau krievulaikos visādas figņas bija aprakstītas žurnālos, bet toreiz tās parasti deva ap 10% degvielas ekonomiju. Ja visas tos sūdus autiņā uzliktu vienlaicīgi, tad vispār benzīnu nevajadzētu.


 Nepareizi, ja uzstādītu visus, tad auto ražotu enerģiju. Bākas vāciņš atsprāgtu vaļā un tur gāztos ārā viss benzīns, ko tajā mašīnā kāds ir lējis.

----------


## Tārps

Šoreiz gan no apraksta var spriest , ka tiek reāli ražots ūdeņradis un laists klāt pie degvielas                                                                       http://www.gudriem.lv/atlaides-aprak...n=tava_atlaide
Jautājums tikai par to, no kurienes tad tiek ņemta enerģija. Cik man zināms, l.k. ūdeņraža ieguvei ar elektrisko strāvu ir zem 50 %. Auto ģeneratoru griež tas pats motors, kura ekonomiskumu tagad iegūstam. Tad no kurienes enerģija ?
  Jā, ja varētu garāžā pie tīkla pieslēgties pa nakti, vai vismaz mazu vēja turbīnu uz jumta uzlikt. Bet tad tas ūdeņradis kaut kur ir jāuzkrāj.

----------


## karloslv

Nu vienīgais šo brīnumu aizstāvju arguments, kurš neizgāžas pirmajā kritikas raundā, ir tas, ka labi, labi, enerģētiski jūs visi gudri spriest, bet tiek apgalvots, ka ūdeņraža un/vai skābekļa klātbūtne uzlabo degvielas sadegšanas efektivitāti. Ja šis efekts būtu pietiekami izteikts, kopā sanāktu ieguvums arī enerģētiski.

----------


## M_J

Kaut kāda teorija jau tam ūdeņradim pamatā ir. Lieta tāda, ka benzīna autiņi ar retiem izņēmumiem strādā ar Lamda=1. Tas nozīmē gaisa/benzīna proporciju 14,7/1. Pie šādas proporcijas, pēc sadegšanas atgāzēs vairs nav ne skābeklis ne pilnīgi vai daļēji nesadegusi degviela. Tas gan nav pats ekonomiskākais degvielas sadedzināšanas veids. Lietderības koeficients būtu krietni labāks, ja motors strādātu ar lambdu 1.7. Kāpēc tad motori netiek darbināti ar šādu maisījumu? Tāpēc ka pie lambdas 1.2-1.3 sākas aizdedzes pārtraukumi, šādu maisījumu vairs nevar aizdedzināt. Situācija mainās ja degmaisījuma sastāvā ir ūdeņradis. Atsķirībā no benzīna vai gāzes ūdeņraža un gaisa maisījums labi uzliesmo jebkurā proporcijā. Pēc tam jau degošais ūdeņradis aizdedzina pārējās satāvdaļas. Ir nācies novērot, kā, darbinot motoru, ar koksnes pirolīzes procesā iegūtu deggāzi, kuras sastāvā ir ap 20% ūdeņraža, motors bez aizdedzes pārtraukumiem strādā ar lambdu līdz 2. Ja ūdeņraža sastāvs krītas, sākas aizdedzes pārtraukumi un nākas lambdu samazināt. Ja ūdeņraža satāvs ir ap 10% aizdedzes pārtraukumi sākas pie lambdas ap 1.5. Tātad - ja izdotos pieražot pietiekami daudz ūdeņraža, varētu strādāt ar liesāku degmaisījumu un augstāku lietderības koeficientu. Tikai - cik jaudīgam ir jābūt ūdeņraža ģeneratoram lai pieražotu vajadzīgo daudzumu ūdeņraža, kāda šajā gadījumā būs ūdeņraža ģeneratora patērētā jauda un vai lietderības koeficienta pieaugums nosegs vismaz ūdeņraža ģeneratora patērēto - tāds ir jautājums. Ja šito izdodas atrisināt, tad jāiet pie skrodera - kā zināms Nobela ceremonijā jābūt pieklājīgi apģērbtam.

----------


## next

Probleema veel taada ka autogjeneratoriem parasti ir lieli zudumi (zems lietderiibas koeficients).
 Prioritaate atdota mazaakam svaram un kompaktiem izmeeriem.

----------


## Jurkins

Šo problēmu noteikti var atrisināt izmantojot Kapanadzes vai RomeroUK ģeneratoru  :: .

----------


## frukc

amazon.com lasīju, kā daži, ar putām uz lūpām, aizstāvēja šīs brīnumierīces un pamatoja to darbību ar to, ka tā izmantojot citādi neizmantoto elektroenerģiju, kuru saražojot ģenerators neatkarīgi no tā, vai tā tiek patērēta vai nē!  :: ))

----------


## Jurkins

> amazon.com lasīju, kā daži, ar putām uz lūpām, aizstāvēja šīs brīnumierīces un pamatoja to darbību ar to, ka tā izmantojot citādi neizmantoto elektroenerģiju, kuru saražojot ģenerators neatkarīgi no tā, vai tā tiek patērēta vai nē! ))


 3.14zģec! Tam džekam vajadzētu skolas solā pasēdēt. ::

----------


## Epis

Meklējat google terminu "hydrogen enriched natural gas"  tur jau ir  izpētīts ka dabasgāzei var droši piemaisīt klāt ūdeņradi 10-20% no  tilpuma un nemainīsies maisījua tehniskie parametri kā balona spiediens,  vai spiediens gazes trubā, un rezultātā iegūst daudz energētiskāku  degvielu, un kā jau te minēja mašinas dzinējos tā sprāgs daudz ātrāk  nekā pašlaik gāzes mašinās, un samaiznās CO2 imešus un citus imešus,  palielinās dzinēja energoeffektivitāti, karoči ir veikti pētijumi ka tā  energija ko ieliek ūdeņražā sarežošanā (piemēram no veja stacijas, vai  kāda cita elektrības avota) tiek dabūta atpakaļ spiežot gāzes pedāli,  karoči energētiski tur ir pa nullēm, un motivācija tādai degvielai ir  tajā ka šitā varētu tos atjaunojamos energo resursus kā vēju sauli  effektīvāk uzglabāt parstā gazes infrastruktūrā, un tas izmaksātu daudz  lētāk nekā glabāt energiju baterijās, vai kur citur, + tad to energiju  var izmantot visur arī mašinās un tādā garā.

vispār ja runā pa  mašinām kas iet uz benzīna un kā tur palielināt to effektivitāti ta moš  izdevīgāk ir ielikt neliela izmēra dabasgāzes balonu un tajā tad  iepildīt 20% bagātinātu ūdeņraža dabasgāzi un laist iekšā pa gaisa ceļu  motorā, tā varētu dabūt kautkādu effektivitātes pieaugumu pa ko te runā,  un sanāktu ekonomija uz balona rēķina, jo ūdeņradi uzglabāt balonos ir  baigi dārgi, jet ja balonā glabā dabasgāzi+ udeņradi ta tā kopējā  cena/lietderīga mattiecība uzlabotos, es tik nezinu kādai atiecībai  vaidzētu tur būt pret benzīnu. 
ja kādam ir intrese pameginat moš kautkas intresants sanāks.

----------


## Didzis

Jā,ar zināšanām tiešam jaunatnei pašvaki. Nu bļin,kā var izdomāt,ka autiņam ģenerātors bezjēgā elektrību ražo. Nu cik stulbam ir jābūt.Tak pietiek paņemt pliku autiņa ģenerātoru rokā un pagriezt.Neko viņš neražo un griežas pilnīgi brīvi.Ja aķis uzlādēts, tad arī brīvi griežas. Pilnūgi visiem jaunajiem autiņiem stāv vadības bloks,kurš mēra gaisa temperatūru, atgāzu sastāvu ar lamda zondi, motora temperatūru, vad sprauslu darbību u.t.t. Nu kā var ienākt prātā šadam autiņam maukt ieplūdes gaisā kautkādu gāzu maisījumu. Ja nu tur vēl turbīna stāv. Labākajā gadījumā notors vienkārši nerūks, bet sliktākaja tas tiks nokauts. Tur tak jāmaina principā visa barošanas sistēma un visa programa vadības blokam. Jā, zināšanas par autiņiem ir otrā pasaules kara polutorkas līmenī.

----------


## JDat

Kolēģis nopirka šitādu hrenovinu: http://www.hho-plus.com/product.php?id_product=11

Kopā vēl montējām šļaukas un vadus. Kas tur? Bundulis ar plāksnēm pie kurām piegāž 12 VDC... Aprakstā teikts ka jāpatērē ~10 A. Jājauc klāt kaut kāda ķimija (šķiet kālija hidroksīds lai strāva sāk plūst caur ūdeni). Ielejas destilēts ūdens ~ 1L. Venden arī labi darbojas.  ::  Nu ko? Viss savienots un biroja riteņkrēsls pārvēršas par braucamo un ūzeņraža. Viss murgs tiek aizstumts uz pagalma vidu. Pussprādzis aķītis arī. Pieslēdzam. Patēriņs ~ 1A. Laikam kaut kas nebija sajaucies. Pofig. Strauku masgājamā putas un biku jāpagaida. kaut kas burbuļo. Daudz maz ciešami burbulīši... Pēc kāda laika spičku pie putām un zolīds blīkšķis. Nakošajā dienā jamais uzmontēja uz autiņa. 2 reizes izblieza 20 A drošinājtāju. Laikam zupa pārāk maktena sanāca. Laikam uz dīzelīša uzlika. Aiz gaisa filtra. Saka ka rūc patīkamām. Neredzēju. Kāda jēga? Redzēs pēc mēneša. Teica ka motors mazāk tiek čakarēts un tīrākas izplūdes gāzes. Varbūt degvielas ekonomija arī sanāks. Itkā derot gan benzīnam, gan gāzei, gan dīzelim. 200 EUR (vai 150 EUR, neatceros) samaksāja kopā ar transportu. Nedomāju ka tur ir kāda jēga. Kā cits kolēģis izteicās: "Tā ir rūpīgi izplānota krāpšana." Vienīgais kam šamā uzparikte der, ir piromānu izklaides. Ja pieņem ka uz 10 A izdalās 10 reizes vairāk burbuļu ne kā tas ko redzēju pie 1A, tad burbuļo diezgan zolīdi... Piebrauks klāt, paskatīšos burbuļus un paklausīšos motora rūkšanas atšķirību.

Tāds lūk reports. Kaut ko uzzināšu, pastāstīžu.

PS: gaidu kad šamais uzspridzinās motoru (vai kaut ko citu), neievērojot drošības noteikumus attiecībā uz ūdeņradi...

----------


## frukc

> Tāds lūk reports. Kaut ko uzzināšu, pastāstīžu.


 feini, būtu interesanti uzzināt no ticama avota, cik daudz no reklamētāju teiktā atbilst patiesībai.

----------


## Epis

ir kādam kādas domas par to manu ideju, tipa 3 degvielas maisījums, Udeņradis, Metāns, benzīns, kur piemēram motorā varētu iesmidzināt attiecībās 1/10 tātad benzīns 90% un dabasgāze ar 20% ūdeņraža sastāvu atlikušie 10%.    varbūt šāds 3 degvielu maisījums varētu uzlabot benzīna degšanas ātrumu, effektivitāti, jo skaidrs ka laist iekšā Pliku ūdenradi nav ekonomiski, un tas ir bezjēdzīgi.
piemēram ja paņem standart mazlitrāžas mašinu ar 45L degvielas bāku ta ar 1/10 degvielas attiecību gāzes balonu vaidzētu tikai kādi ~5Litri tilpumā, vienīgi problēma ta ar balona uzpildi un ūdeņraža pievienošanu, un ta varētu to balonu palielināt līdz kādiem 10-20Litriem lai retāk jāpilda un pietiek 100-200 litiem benzīna. 

Ja kas lasot tos matreālus bīj minēts ka Naftas urbumu vietās kur kā blakus produkts nāk ārā metāns un citas gāzes nāk arī ūdeņradis, proti tur jau Defaultā nāk ar ūdenradi bagātināts metāns, tākā pa lielo nekas nav jāpievieno, precīzi kur tā ir nezinu, un varbūt ka tā ir tikai retos urbumos, bet minēti tādi fakti bīj.  skaidrs ka tā gaze kas iet pa latvijas trubām neko daudz ūdeņradi nesatur, bet kā piemaisījs noteikti ka tur ir H2 gāze.

----------


## JDat

Epi! Tavas idejas - tavi testi. Izgudrotājs bļīn!

----------


## Isegrim

> maisījums varētu uzlabot benzīna degšanas ātrumu


 Lielākais ātrums ir sadegšana ar sprādzienu. Motorā pazīstama kā detonācija - ārkārtīgi skaužama parādība. Pirmais ātri izbeigsies šādā degšanas režīmā. Svarīgākais parametrs, kā jebkuram kurināmajam, ir - *siltumspēja*.

----------


## JDat

> feini, būtu interesanti uzzināt no ticama avota, cik daudz no reklamētāju teiktā atbilst patiesībai.


 Ja tas darbotos, tad tāds būtu katrā automašīnā... Vienkārši cita stacija: labāk vienreiz aptaustīt ne kā 100 dzirdēt nostāstus. Elektrolīce paliek elektrolīze. Burbuļo. Kas gan cits var būt? Ja kāds gribētu kaitēties pats uztaisītu. Tikai paliek jautājums: vai ir jēga? Eksperimentēt neviens negrib... Izņemot brīvos metinātājus (reizēm). PMan pa rokai patrāpījās, tāpēc apskatīju un pastāstīju no sava šaurā un aprobežotā redzes loka...

----------


## Didzis

Ja autiņa īpašnieksbūtu gatavs, tad es varētu sarunāt autiņu notestēt uz ruļļiem. Stundas darbs un viss objektīvi skaidts. Darbinām autiņu bez ūdeņraža un mēram jaudu, degvielas patēriņu un atgāzes. Otrs mērijums ar ūdeņradi un viss momentāli skaidrs. Braucot pa ielu nekādi objektīvi testi nav iespējami.

----------


## JDat

OK. Pateikšu lai šamais aizbrauc un pamērās...

----------


## tvdx

> Lielākais ātrums ir sadegšana ar sprādzienu. Motorā pazīstama kā detonācija - ārkārtīgi skaužama parādība. Pirmais ātri izbeigsies šādā degšanas režīmā. Svarīgākais parametrs, kā jebkuram kurināmajam, ir - *siltumspēja*.


 ljoooti ljooti veelu, bet taa kaa visi atkal d***h man augumaa, tad arii es vareetu saakt  ::  
TERMINOLOGIJA : *siltumspēja* ?  ::  tas saucas iipatneejais sadegshanas siltums :P
+ vienreiz paar visaam reizeem : TEOREETISKAIS MAXIMUMS ko var ieguut no uudenraza sadegshanas ir 60% no energijas , kas pielikta, lai uudeni sadaliitu uudenjradii un skaabeklii  ::  . KAUTVAI kaa elektronikjiem buutu jaasaprot : vados pluust straava, un tie nav supravadiitaaji => silst => zudumi

----------


## JDat

Vados siltums ir salīdzinoši nekas, salīdzinot ar zudumiem elektrolīzē...

----------


## tvdx

tas taa ir, bet nu pienjemsim, ka nezinam ka ir elektroliizee zudumi, un zinu ka CFI meegjina ar dazaadiem trikiem dzeki dabuut daaaaudz lielaaku LDK, bet nu tas siltums vados pastaavees vienmeer, kameer tie nebuus supravadiitaaji, so, 100% LDK nesanaaks nekad , lai ko teiktu.  ::

----------


## JDat

kāds runā par 100 % ldk? Es tas neesmu. gala sānā, man pofig tas pipelizators. es labāk 150 Ls ieguldītu reprap prinetrī nevis apšaubāmā herņā...

----------


## tvdx

anywayz, mans mērķis šinī topikā bija pateikt, ka da jebādus ūdeņraža ģeneratorus pieslēdzot A/M, tiek tikai zaudēta enerģija, un nekad nebūs samazināts patēriņš

----------


## JDat

jā, piekrītu par zudumiem. no otras puses: ne mana cūka, ne mana druva. repsketīvi: ne es pirku to pipelizatoru, ne man tagad santīms jāskaita par to herņu.

----------


## tbzg

> ... bet nu tas siltums vados pastaavees vienmeer, kameer tie nebuus supravadiitaaji, so, 100% LDK nesanaaks nekad , lai ko teiktu.


 reāli strāvas pārvadei izmantojamus supravadītājus pie pozitīvām temperatūrām diez vai kādreiz iegūs.

----------


## tvdx

bļīīn, es točna esmu tāds lohatrons vai ?, bet nu reāli : kas ir pozitīvas temperatūras ? zem pat 0 nespēju iztēloties, un zem 233K točna savu mūžu neko neesmu redzējis

----------

